

Ask HN: Do you prefer text or web form? - aml183

We are building a software that allows tenants and landlord and easy way to submit and track maintenance requests. As a tenant, would you prefer texting your request in or using a web form?
======
ams6110
I would prefer email for this, and I'd suggest you look at simply using one of
the many open-source issue tracking platforms to handle these functions.

